
Show HN: Online Screenshot OCR – clipboard or drag and drop - altzilla
http://structurise.com/screenshot-ocr/
======
dennisgorelik
<Alt-PrintScreen> -> Paste -> Click [Process Whole Image]

Looks convenient, but what is the typical use case?

~~~
altzilla
QA people are always pasting screenshot images into bug trackers. May be they
can now paste searchable texts.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Do you mean that this component can be integrated with web issue tracker?

~~~
altzilla
Through clipboard it certainly can be integrated with any normal text-editing
process.

To integrate it directly one probably need to use structurise.com SDK which is
non-free and Windows-only.

